# Daylight Running Lights for 2000 740iL



## Jeff Kinney (Jun 4, 2004)

I went to the dealer to have my car programmed to turn oon the daylight running lights for my 2000 740iL. The BMW Service Representative told me that the programming for this feature has a defect will cause the headlights to create a strobe effect and can cause all headlights to fail at night. Has anyone heard of this? I know for certain that other 2000 740 iL owners are operating with DRL without any problems.


----------

